# Sous Vide - "Joule" has a crazy good app!



## uncle eddie (Jan 21, 2021)

I got an Inkbird Sous Vide a couple of weeks ago and will finally get to try it next week. 
In the mean time I have been hitting YouTube and reading articles. 
One very long-boring YouTube video had one amazing nuggest of info though - get the Joule app.
So I did...

You will have to register to use it...but...The Joule app is absolutely amazing with videos of what the various meats, including wild game, will look like at EVERY cook temp.

I will still use the Inkbird app for running my sous vide (pronounced "SUE-V") but I will definitely be using the Joule app for determining cook temps.


----------



## BB-que (Jan 21, 2021)

yep, love my joule, app and functionality are top notch.


----------

